# Crusade of Penance?



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

I just finished DOW2 yesterday i was half corrupted (you get the choice to play as evil or good through your actions and i was in the middle) and at the end the commander and his squads were ordered to go into the warp on theirship and fight the enemies of the blood ravens for 100 years. my question is do chapters do this? 

seems kind of counter productive to me as these half corrupted squads could easily be pulled fully into chaos while in the warp no?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually I think the e.g. mantis warriors suffer such a fate, they helped out the red corsairs (togehter with Lamenters if I am correct) and got punished for it, they are not allowed to recruit for a while (100 years ?), in one of the short story books victoriesor legends of the space marines the court session is discussed


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Well in the Ultramarine series Uriel, forgot their names, were sent to fight nere the eye of terror to repent.


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

Generally when a chapter really, really screws up (part of an uprising, kill too many innocents, have a civil war, ect) and IF they're not excommunicated by the Inquisition, they generally have to go on a Penitent Crusade which could involve anything from 1-2 members, Uriel Ventris and Pasanius, to the whole chapter, and can last as long as the Inquisition wants, but is generally around a 100 years. Chapters that suffer this fate have their Worlds/Monasteries/Monastery-ships seized, and are forced into a small fleet of ships.


----------



## GhostMaker1206 (Jan 8, 2011)

The renegade chapter Relictors ( Fire Claws ) were sentenced to a crusade of penance but messed up again and were excommunicated and nearly wiped out by the grey knights! There others just can't think of them at the moment!


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think the Penitent Crusades are limited to just fighting Chaos. I would imagine that the Penitent Chapter is automatically selected for all of the hardest, most dangerous missions in its area of space- be it fighting Xenos, Chaos or putting down large-scale rebellions on Imperial worlds. I would also imagine that, unlike other Chapters who would only volunteer if they felt prepared enough/honour bound, the Penitent Chapter could be ordered to travel the lengh and breadth of the galaxy, offering support wherever it's needed.

GFP


----------

